# l'alimentation secteur surchauffe l'iBook...



## AfondAfondAfond (25 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Dans les options d'alimentation d'énergie, pour batterie & secteur, les options sont identiques (énergie au minimum).
Je constate cependant une chose étrange depuis des lustres :
Sur batterie, l'iBook ne surchauffe pas, en utilisation standard.
Sur secteur, il surchauffe beaucoup trop à mon avis, sans pour autant que les ventilos ne se déclenchent,
Comme je possède un ibookG4 14", je ne suis pas concerné par les batteries défectueuses, ... et puis visiblement, ça vient de l'alimentation secteur,
Comme j'ai bien envie de garder encore longtemps mon iBook, je voudrais bien calmer tout ça,... est-ce normal d'après vous ? avez vous constaté la même chose ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

le numéro de série de ta batterie se situe où par rapport aux autres ?

Tu utilises ton ordi pour faire quoi en général ?

C'est peut-être ton transfo qui est défectueux, peut-être fais le vérifier chez ton revendeur (s'il est agréé Apple) sinon contacte l'AppleCare si vraiment c'est exagéré. Mesure peut-être la température, localise les sources exactes de la chaleur. Essaie de récupérer le max de détails


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (26 Juin 2005)

j'ai regardé sur la batterie, le modele est numéroté A1080, mais aucun numéro de série.
Pour l'utilisation, c'est airport + iTunes + word + safari. Les autres applications sont souvent lancées mais non utilisées.
J'ai de la place de libre sur le DD,
Les ventilos ne se mettent pour ainsi dire jamais en marche,
L'iBook tourne souvent 12h de suite,
Encore une fois, la surchauffe excessive vient uniquement en alimentation Secteur. Sur la batterie, ça chauffe gentillement.
Je suis en 10.3.9, 

Une fois branché, le transformateur est brûlant... est-ce aussi normal ? Y a t'il un lien ? 

Quand l'iBook est branché sur le secteur et qu'il surchauffe, c'est plutot localisé sur la gauche (sous les touches 1234... azerty wxcvb),...

J'ai acheté mon iBook à la Fnac,... 

voilà, si quelqu'un a une idée,...


----------



## brome (26 Juin 2005)

Quand on branche un ordinateur portable sur secteur, en toute logique, sa batterie se recharge.

Et une batterie qui se recharge chauffe. Et souvent, elle chauffe même beaucoup.

A partir de là, reste à savoir dans quelles limites cet échauffement reste normal.
Tu peux par exemple attendre que la batterie soit complètement chargée, puis attendre quelques heures en laissant ton iBook sur secteur, et constater si oui ou non tu constates encore cette surchauffe après que la batterie ait fini de se recharger.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (26 Juin 2005)

merci pour ces pistes,
je ne pense pas que la température soit plus modérée quand la batterie a fini d'être chargée,...
mais je vais regarder ça de plus près demain matin,
également voir le transformateur,
merci


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juin 2005)

Dans la zone que tu précises, ça me paraît tout à fait normal, étant donné que c'est la zone du processeur/processeur graphique/contrôleur mémoire.

Qu'il ne chauffe pas dans cette zone sur batterie et qu'il chauffe plus sur secteur, c'est logique, étant donné qu'il n'a pas à respecter un mode d'économie d'énergie lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur.


----------



## Valery (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir,

Moi aussi j'ai exactement la même chose, surchauffe sous AZERTY lors de la charge de la batterie, mais je te rassure c'est tout à fait normal.
Au début cela m'inquiétait, mais après visite chez Apple, le vendeur m'a assuré que tous les Ibooks faisaient la même chose, ce sont les Proc qui sont situés en dessous.


----------



## pasteljoe (26 Juin 2005)

bonjour
j'ai exactement le meme probleme, mon ibook chauffe enormement sur la partie bas-gauche, batterie rechagée completement, sur secteur.
pourtant ma batterie n'a pas le numero de serie correspondant aux defectueuses.

j'ai essayé d'enlever ma batterie en alimentant seulement sur secteur, et j'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe un peu moins... je trouve ça très inquietant..

il est clair que cette chauffe n'est pas tres agreable pour la main gauche...  d'autant plus quand il fait chaud...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juin 2005)

Etant donné qu'en enlevant la batterie tu libères non seulement un espace pour le refroidissement, mais qu'en plus tu libères en même temps un élément chauffant, c'est normal que tu sentes que le refroidissement s'améliore


----------



## Chuck_Joris (27 Juin 2005)

pasteljoe a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'ai exactement le meme probleme, mon ibook chauffe enormement sur la partie bas-gauche, batterie rechagée completement, sur secteur.
> pourtant ma batterie n'a pas le numero de serie correspondant aux defectueuses.
> 
> ...



La partie basse-gauche correspond à l'emplacement du disque dur, c'est normal que ca chauffe : il tourne quasiment en permance lorsque tu utilises ton iBook.

Ne t'inquiète pas trop : tout ce qui est électronique chauffe, même un réveil matin, alors un ordinateur...


----------



## Arwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Coucou c'est Arwen (actuellement en lutte contre le clavier d'i-book qui s'efface ! Cf le fil concerné : je recrute pour action groupée contre Apple... hum....)

Là je viens aussi donner mon impression sur ce fil "surchauffe", mais d'abord une question. 
mon numéro de batterie est en HQ. Je sais que les batteries défectueuses vont de  441 à 507, mais est-ce le chiffre complet ou seulement les 3 premiers ? Parce que moi mon numéro de batterie commence par HQ, mais ensuite ça ne se présente pas du tout comme une centaine.
Attendez je prends ma loupe : il y a une dizaine, puis une lettre
quelque chose comme 
HQ50.48 V.......
A votre avis je dois lire HQ 50 (et je ne suis pas concernée) ou HQ 504, et je suis concernée !!!!!
MERCI !    


Sinon chez moi aussi ça chauffe drôlement : bonjour le  poignet gauche. 

En fait je ne suis pas du tout contente de cet i-book, parce que je trouve que entre cette surchauffe et le clavier qui en est à son 2è effacement en 6 mois (et Apple qui ne veut rien savoir !), et enfin le son très bas des sorties audio (pourtant réglages fait par le revendeur au maximum, et je suis quelqu'un qui n'écoute pas la musique fort en principe, donc sans beaucoup d'exigences...) et des tas de petits désagréments que mes amis sur PC n'ont pas, sans compter tout ce qui est fait à droite à gauche pour le monde windows et auxquesl les mac users n'ont pas accès (par exemple les petits trucs sympa sur la messagerie Yahoo...) j'en ai un peu marre. La Rolls est finaleemnt moins conviviale qu'une bonne vielle 2 CV (enfin bon, j'exagère, d'un côté comme de l'utre, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire) 

Honnêtement je bosse depuis 15 ans sur mac et PC. Il y a 15 ans il n'y avait pas photo, mais  aujourd'hui je suis beaucoup plus nuancée quant aux fameuses différences
Bref, mon prochain achat est un PC (windows).
   
Un fou du mac connait-il nommément une PERSONNE (et pas un service anonyme qui ne répond que par courriers pré formatés, et en anglais...)  chez Apple ? Là j'ai un piston pour approcher quelqu'un, mais si vous avez aussi un nom de votre coté....
Arwen


----------

